# WTB/WTT: Jerusalem Artichoke tubers



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

Lookin for about 5-10 tubers. 

Thanks!


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone have a few tubers they care to unload?


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Been on vacation and only just saw your post. I'll go digging this morning and see what kind of shape mine are in. What do you have to trade?


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

shoot, i dont know. you lookin for anything in particular? 


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I have lots. Let me know if you need.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm also interested in purchasing if anyone still has some available. Please let me know price and shipping costs.
Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Aren't they usually dug in the fall? I dug some in early May and they weren't in good shape.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I can provide plenty in the fall after the tops die back.


----------



## tmles (May 15, 2014)

SueMc said:


> I'm also interested in purchasing if anyone still has some available. Please let me know price and shipping costs.
> Thanks


I can possibly sell or trade some to you (they're $2-$2.50/ lb), I live in Canada though


----------

